# How 'identical' are the SAT-T60 and the DSR6000?



## giancarlo94115 (Dec 31, 2005)

Can I transplant the face of a T60 to a 6000? From my first and second glances, these boxes are identical. Anyone ever done this?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes, they are identical. The what electronicall identifies it as a Sony is on the mainboard.


----------

